# Meta SL 2013 Kabelführung



## Tirefire (20. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen, bin auf der Suche nach schwarzen Kabelführungen, die man direkt in den Rahmen steckt damit Schalt- und Bremskabel geschützt sind. 


  

Gruß Ivo


----------



## DocThrasher (20. März 2017)

http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/cable-routing-c102x2017730


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tirefire (21. März 2017)

Danke.


----------

